# Moving to UAE - Advice needed



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi all,

I will be moving to the UAE very soon with a company based out of JAFZA. Would welcome advice from all of you seasoned residents on the following:

1) My package is ranging between 60-80K depending on bonuses. In terms of lifestyle, I have a small family and would prefer to rent a 3-4 bedroom villa in somewhat of a central location, keep a 4*4 plus a smaller car, have a maid, travel for vacation a couple of times a year etc. So is this package going to fulfill those expectations in addition to allowing me to save a bit?
2) In terms of residence, where should I be looking? work place is in Jebel Ali. I would like to be near things and dont want to be on the wrong side of traffic every morning and evening. Once area is locked in, what source i.e. website, agent etc would you recommend to find a place? any referrals?
3) I have sent over my original attested documents to the company (degree, marriage certificate etc). How long does it take to get an employment visa for someone of my nationality? Is the process quicker or slower in a freezone? medical requirements for a freezone are same as main Dubai?
4) My driving licence wont be exchangable . So how long is it taking nowadays to get a driving licence after completing the lessons etc? and secondly, how do I get around in the meantime? are there reasonable long term car with driver rental options - since I dont think its easy to get a cab back from Jebel Ali in the evening?
5) I have a large book and DVD collection i.e. around a 1000 books and similar number of DVDs. I will be shipping them with my household luggage. What is the potential for problems with customs? there is nothing pornographic but some western movies do tend to be a bit explicit e.g. Basic Instinct and the like. Whats the maximum that can happen? confiscation? 
6) Whats a good source for purchasing used quality furniture i.e. ideally being sold by returning expats?
7) I have heard that there is a long waiting list on good schools so even if your child is a year away from school going age, you should register him / her now. True?

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am hoping that is 60,000 - 80,000 us dollars and not dirhams? 60,000 dirhams range I would say no way your going to find a villa for that. Respond and then will attempt to help based on the answer.


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I am hoping that is 60,000 - 80,000 us dollars and not dirhams? 60,000 dirhams range I would say no way your going to find a villa for that. Respond and then will attempt to help based on the answer.


Sorry for the confusion. To clarify, my package is ranging between 60 to 80K AED PER MONTH. I am setting aside around 200K AED annually for a villa....that should be enough?

I think you took it to mean on an annual basis?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Big difference. 



NAUAE said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will be moving to the UAE very soon with a company based out of JAFZA. Would welcome advice from all of you seasoned residents on the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Reg. taxis, yes you are right, sometimes in Jebel Ali is not very easy to find taxis depending on your location and time of the day, however you might be able to secure a daily service with a taxi driver (i.e. agree that he'll come to pick you up every day at the same time, for an extra tip). If that doesn't work, there is a private taxi company that operates in Jebel Ali and could do this for you on a daily basis (not cheap though but you might be able to get your company to cover for that - PM for details if you like). Once you pass the driving test the school will give you an appointment within the next couple of days to get your license done. Try Belhasa, they've got a branch in Jebel Ali. As for villas, there are several areas, try Emirates Hills, Jumeirah Islands, The Greens.


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Dizzy, would message you but need a few more posts to do so


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

ok, post away ) 

I have the number on my office so when you can pls send me a reminder and I'll get back to you with their number. Let me know if you have any other "Jebel ali' related questions, I also work there, not as fancy as DIFC but there is lots of parking


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks will do.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

NAUAE

Areas for villas - Emirates Hills (The Lakes, The Meadows, all very same same), Al Barsha 2 or 3, Al Sufouh, Umm Sequim.

Start registereing at schools ASAP.

-


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## HaiderAli (Jun 7, 2010)

MASHALLAH, hot job man, congrats!


----------



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi NAUAE,

I am in Dubai a couple of months now with my family and also work in JAFZA. I would also consider the Green Community for villas. It's a lovely place with lots of facilities. I can get to work in 20 minutes with very little traffic.

With regard to cars - I used a local private taxi company in Jebel Ali which my company uses for the first number of weeks. It was not very expensive and if you want details you can PM me.

The comment regarding schools is correct you need to register your kids as soon as possible.

Best of luck with the move.


----------

